# Unknown Burl



## L&M Mustang Ranch (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a some what large Burl, I'm not sure what kind it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2017)

L&M Mustang Ranch said:


> I have a some what large Burl, I'm not sure what kind it is.
> 
> View attachment 120160



I'm guessing that's a sweetgum tree just based on the gumballs scattered around the base of the tree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## L&M Mustang Ranch (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks I wasn't sure there are a few of those trees around there, I just don't recall seeing them on that tree. I have a few more that are oak. I was told they are something that people look for is that true? I had no clue my friend told me to sell it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 9, 2017)

Couple more years and the old goat will have dug it out for you...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Michelle, welcome to Woodbarter, just a reminder to head over to the Introduction area and introduce yourself,
http://woodbarter.com/forums/introductions.3/


Then please check out our rules topic here....
http://woodbarter.com/forums/introductions.3/

Thanks!!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm guessing that's a sweetgum tree just based on the gumballs scattered around the base of the tree.


Is that how you fix bones? I'm guessing it's.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Is that how you fix bones? I'm guessing it's.......



It's more art than science...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> It's more art than science...


David, you spelled WAG wrong. Art is something entirely different than a Wild Arse Guess...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> David, you spelled WAG wrong. Art is something entirely different than a Wild Arse Guess...



True, but wild ass guessing correctly is something of an art.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> True, but wild ass guessing correctly is something of an art.


Touche

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm guessing that's a sweetgum tree just based on the gumballs scattered around the base of the tree.




At that point however you have exceeded WAG and are encroaching upon SWAEG - Scientific Wild Ass Educated Guess!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

